

Ask HN: Which Mac Book should I get - MattBearman

So I'm looking to replace both my vintage laptop and my aging desktop with a Mac Book. But I can't decide between the 13" Air or the 13" Pro.<p>My main use will be web development, I was leaning towards the Air as I'm planning to do some extended travelling next year.<p>The problem I can foresee with the Air is that I also write and record music, and my current laptop is a dual core 1.6Ghz with 1Gb ram, and it will often struggle when recording. At 1.7Ghz dual core the Air is not much faster.<p>So to cut a long, rambling question short: Does anyone have experience using music software (specifically Cubase) on a Mac Book Air? Will the fact that it's an i5 and has 4GB make it cope much better than my old Centrino with 1GB?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
Rust
I went through almost exactly the same situation a few weeks ago - Air for
portability, Pro for speed.

In the end, I went with the 15" Pro for two reasons - I can stuff 8GB of RAM
in it for my web and audio work, and the 15" screen is way easier to read a
pile of code on.

Then I pulled the SSD out of my old laptop and replaced the crappy 5400rpm
drive in the Pro, and now I'm a very happy camper :)

------
stevenwei
Solely based on the fact that you'll be traveling I would _highly_ recommend
the Air over everything else.

I'm guessing that the SSD will make the biggest performance difference when
recording music, too.

